# Free well bred beagle



## rusty7 (Dec 8, 2005)

Female,just turned a year old, aprox. 14" & open marked. She is started and can run her own rabbit. Hunts close but stays busy. Pretty independent for a young dog. Doesn't do anything foolish, just doesn't do anything special for me to continue to put time in her. I'm a field trialer and she just isn't going to cut it for a trial hound. Would make someone a good rabbit dog. She is out of IFC Cedar Beck Oliver x FWR Woodeyes Super Sonic (for those that don't know this is very good breeding). If you are a responsible dog owner that takes care of your animals she is yours, located in Battle Creek.

Nick
269-207-5192
[email protected]


----------



## VstarBR (Dec 15, 2010)

Is she an inside dog at all? and has she ever been around cats or babies?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rusty7 (Dec 8, 2005)

VstarBR said:


> Is she an inside dog at all? and has she ever been around cats or babies?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


She has always been kenneled outside. She is fine with kids but I doubt she would befriend a cat.


----------



## rusty7 (Dec 8, 2005)

She has found a new home


----------

